# AXIOGAME SX OS



## Bilza95 (Jun 20, 2018)

Sorry if already mentioned
I am STILL waiting for SX OS license from AXIOGAME, has anyone else received/not received from them ? I am getting frustrated with no response to emails I've sent.


----------



## Puppydogpals (Jun 20, 2018)

Bilza95 said:


> Sorry if already mentioned
> I am STILL waiting for SX OS license from AXIOGAME, has anyone else received/not received from them ? I am getting frustrated with no response to emails I've sent.


I purchased on Monday night. Payment went through 6am Tuesday I contacted them using contact me on website  at half 9  tuesday morning asking eta within 5 minutes got my code 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilza95 (Jun 20, 2018)

Takes the piss... I preordered aswell. Fucking joke of a company to not reply to the 4+ emails I have sent


----------



## Puppydogpals (Jun 20, 2018)

Bilza95 said:


> Takes the piss... I preordered aswell. Fucking joke of a company to not reply to the 4+ emails I have sent


Use the contact me firm instead of emailing maybe

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilza95 (Jun 20, 2018)

Tried both unfortunately - can't anyone advise a better supplier for a code ?


----------



## monceef (Jun 20, 2018)

online-trends are shit too !


----------



## NightStorm1000 (Jun 20, 2018)

maybe try stargate3ds. they site say they have stock.


----------



## Phenix54s (Jun 20, 2018)

didn't got the one from axio ,  i made an order on 3ds-flashcard dot com and paid with paypal  , then i send a mail with my order reference to sky.angela19 at yahoo dot com some hours later ( because i wasn't able to get a reply from support on website ) then i got  the code some minutes after   now used on my switch 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

yes i was bored of the waiting game with axio :x


----------



## Gateau (Jun 20, 2018)

monceef said:


> online-trends are shit too !


let's hope they'll send out our codes today!


----------



## monceef (Jun 20, 2018)

Gateau said:


> let's hope they'll send out our codes today!


I messaged them everywhere , the company is very suspicious they don't even havea phone number, they answer 0 emails , 
will be the last time i deal with them


----------



## Gateau (Jun 20, 2018)

monceef said:


> I messaged them everywhere , the company is very suspicious they don't even havea phone number, they answer 0 emails ,
> will be the last time i deal with them


I wouldn't be too suspicious. They don't look like scammers, especially since they're listed as of official distributors on the TX site and a few people were stating they got their codes delivered quickly. Guess we're just both unlucky for having to wait a bit longer... ;(


----------



## shirogeek (Jun 20, 2018)

I spammed them a lot and received my key in a minute not even kidding


----------



## picturesfromhell (Jun 20, 2018)

So I just made a account here for you guys for a little tip.
Yesterday i wrote an email to: sales @ chinadistrib . com (everything wrote together i cant write down links here because im new)   that i want to cancel my order, 4 minutes later axio send me the mail with my key!
i'm not the only one who have tried this, i know 2 other and it worked every time, so try it
and sorry for my bad englisch


----------



## kai98yoshi (Jun 28, 2018)

I'm still waiting... I ordered the key weeks ago... I also sent a lot of mails...


----------



## Sp1tFire92 (Jun 28, 2018)

I got it yesterday morning and paid two days before receiving the code. I did sent an email to
[email protected] and s[email protected]
and also said that i want to cancel my order if they dont have it instock, maybe that made it a bit faster for me?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 29, 2018)

Ordered SX OS from them on Friday of last week. Sent them three emails thus far, one each on Monday, Thursday and Friday (today), all of which have not been answered by the time I am writing this post. I just tried the "contact us" feature on their website, maybe that works better.

EDIT: Finally received it today. I'll keep you up to date on if it's vaild or not.

EDIT 2: Just got home, license working fine


----------



## quot1990 (Jun 29, 2018)

buy from miii.it receive key immediately


----------



## Paulsar99 (Jun 29, 2018)

My friend bought an sx os last june 27, he got the codes 12 hrs later.


----------



## shmadul (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah same here, sent multiple emails, after they sent the conformation for the payment no further emails were sent or replied to, very suspicious


----------



## JonoX (Jun 30, 2018)

If anyone is interested, you can have your code within an hour of payment from appledrunk.net/shop


----------



## ferrums (Jul 3, 2018)

I'm S  T  I  L  L waiting for my pre-ordered license from AXIO ...
I pre-ordered one for dev stuff, and I still got no key


----------

